
Show HN: Noah Carter Jr. – Barbershop (Demo for Simple Websites) - usernamebias
https://argonproject.com/
======
tdeck
This is a nice project and the design is very clean. The back end feels very
programmer-oriented though with the camelcase key-value pairs and raw HTML to
edit. You might consider making a few tweaks to make it more approachable to
non-technical business owners if that's the target market.

------
ibdf
Google spreadsheets = free + your soul

Static front-end? = almost free on S3

$5 seems like a lot for a one page with barely any information. You can get
more for about the same money with shared hosting (yes I know, not great).

But maybe this appeals to small business that are still working on their main
site and need a landing page?

~~~
stevefromIT
Hi!

Thank you for taking the time to comment! You make good points!

Our website are pretty clever, enough to cost $5 - we think.

Think of us as Linktree but we DON'T keep any information about you. We just
host this app that caches Spreadsheet data and adds form entries to it too.

Also, these websites are NOT static. If you update the spreadsheet, they
update.

